# المعاني الروحية للسمكة في المسيحية



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*المعاني الروحية للسمكة في المسيحية*








​
*السمك من المخلوقات التي خلقها الله وسلط عليها الإنسان كما سلطه على الحيوانات وكل  ما يدب على الأرض
**     ( تك 1 : 26)*​

*السمك في حياة  المسيح

كان للسمك مكانة خاصة عند السيد المسيح ، فقد ذكر عنه أنه  أكل سمكا بعد قيامته( لو 24 : 42 ، 43 ) وقد كان علي الأقل أربعة من تلاميذ السيد  المسيح يشتغلون بصيد السمك ، فالمسيح اختار بعضا من تلاميذ من أرب هذه الحرفة ،  ليجعلهم صيادي الناس بدلا من صيادي سمك " هلم ورائي فأجعلكما صيادي الناس " . كما  بارك في الخمس خبزات والسمكتين " فأمر الجموع ان يتكئوا علي العشب ، ثم أخذ الأرغفة  الخمسة والسمكتين ورفع نظره نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطي الأرغفة للتلاميذ  والتلاميذ للجمع " ( مت 14 : 19 ) ، وبارك مرة ثانية في السبع خبزات وقيل من صغار  السمك .( مت 15 : 36 ) . وكانت اول معجزاته مع تلاميذه هي صيد السمك الكثير " فأجاب  سمعان وقال له يا معلم قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نأخذ شيئا ولكن علي كلمتك ألقي  الشبكة ، ولما فعلوا ذلك امسكوا سمكا كثيرا فصارت شباكهم تتخرق " ( لو 5 : 5 ، 6) ،  وآخر معجزاته لهم هي صيد ( 153 ) سمكة ( يو ( 21 : 8 – 11 ) . وعندما طلبوا منه أن  يدفع الجزية ، سددت ضريبته سمكة " أذهب إلي البحر والقي صنارة والسمكة التي تطلع  أولا خذها ومتي فتحت فاها تجد إستارا فخذه وأعطهم عني وعنك ( مت 17 : 27 ) .  

السمك كرمز للمسيح

·الحروف  اليونانية لكلمة سمكة ( اخثوس  ) مشتقة من الحروف الأولية للكلمات اليونانية  التي  تعني " يسوع المسيح أبن الله المخلص "

·تشبيه السيد المسيح بالسمكة فهو تلك  السمكة التي اعتادنا أن نطلق عليها أسم سمكة " طوبيا " التي تشير إليه ، وقد أخرجت  مرارتها الشياطين من سارة زوجة طوبيا
( طو 8 : 2 ، 3 ) .

·ولا ننسي أن  السمك أحد العنصرين الذين قدمهما السيد المسيح طعاماً للجماهير ليشبعهم رمزاً عن  نفسه طعام الحياة ( يو 6 : 5 – 15 ) ، أما العنصر الأول فكان " خمسة أرغفة من  الشعير "



المعاني الروحية التي تربط بين  السمك والسيد المسيح :**

إن السمك وهو مائت لكنه غير فاسد ،  والمسيح الذي مات لم ير فساداً ، وكما أن ملوحة السمك هي التي حفظته من الفساد ،  هكذا أيضاً لاهوت المسيح حفظ ناسوتة المتحد به من التعفن والتحلل  أي حفظه من  الفساد .

السمك حيوان لكنه لا يلد كما تلد الحيوانات الأخرى ، إنما يبيض كما  تبيض الطيور ، لهذا يجمع السمك بين طبيعتي الطيور السمائيه والحيوانات الرضية ، وفي  هذا إشارة للمسيح الذي كان له طبيعته واحدة من طبيعيتين إحداهما سمائية والأخرى  أرضية ، ألم يقل معلمنا بولس الرسول " .

وإذا تأملنا في طريقة ولادته ، نجد  أن السمك يلد دون اجتماع الذكر بالأنثى ، فالأنثى تضع البيض ثم يأتي الذكر ويلقحه  فيتم إخصابه ، وهذا إنما يشير إلى رب المجد يسوع الذي ولد من عذراء لم تعرف رجل "  لما كانت مريم أمة مخطوبة ليوسف قبل أن يجتمعا وجدت حبلي من الروح القدس " (مت 1 :  18 ) ( ( لو 1 : 34 ) .

إذا خرج السمك من البحر إلى اليابسة ، يكون قد خرج  من الحياة إلى الموت ، ولماذا يموت ؟ أليس لكي يكون طعاماً للإنسان ! وهكذا أيضاً  السيد المسيح أبن الله ، خرج من حضن الآب إلى أرضنا الجافة المقفرة ، لكي يموت عوضا  عنا ، ويعطينا جسده لنأكله ، لا لنحيا حياة أرضية ، وإنما لنحيا حياة أبدية ( يو 16  : 51 ) .

يعتبر السمك الطعام الوحيد ، الذي لا تمنع أي ديانة أكلة ميتاً  ودمه فيه ، دون أن يحسب هذا نجاسة ، ودون أن يتعارض مع نواهي الكتاب المقدس الذي  يأمر أن يمتنع عن الدم والمخنوق ( أع 15 : 29 ) ، والمسيح وهو في جسم البشرية سمح  أن نأكله لحماً ونشربه دماً ( مت 26 : 26 – 28 ) .

للسمك أسلوبان في صيده ،  فقد تمسكه صناره ، وقد تقتنصه شبكة ، وإنما يشير إلى عمل المسيح الكرازى في جذب  النفوس ، فكثيراً ما يجذبهم عن طريق العمل الفردي ( الصنارة) أو عن طريق العمل  الجماعي (الشبكة) .

ولا ننسي أنه عن طريق سمكه ( حوت ) نجا يونان النبي ،  ومرارة سمكة طوبيا أخرجت الشياطين من سارة ، وفي هذا إشارة إلى الذين خلصوا بكرازة  المسيح ونجوا من قبضة إبليس ، إشارة أيضاً إلى الذين أخرج منهم الشياطين  .


السمك كرمز للمؤمنين

كما  ترمز السمكة إلى المؤمنين ، ففي ( مت 13 : 47 ) أستخدمها السيد المسيح رمزاً لشعبه  إذ قال : " يشبه ملكوت السموات شبكة مطروحة في البحر وجامعة من كل نوع ، والمقصود  بكل نوع هنا أنواع البشر المختلفة ، وفي ( لو 5 : 10 ) أكد له المجد نفس المعني  وذلك بقوله لبطرس : " من الآن تكون تصطاد الناس " ، وفي هذا المعني يقول القديس  كيرلس الأورشليمى " عن السيد المسيح يصطادنا كما بسناره لا ليقتلنا وإنما ليقمنا  أحياء بعد أن نموت " . 
السمكة كرمز للإيمان
وقد رمز المسيحيون الأولون  بالسمك إلى إيمانهم ، فكان السمك علامة التعارف بينهم ، فالتقليد يذكر لنا : عن  المسيحي في عصور الاضطهاد كان عندما يتقابل مع نظيرة المسيحي ، يرسم له رأس ونصف  جسم سمكة ، فيبادله الآخر برسم نصفها الثاني مع ذيلها ، فيتعارف الاثنان على أنهما  مسيحيان  .* 







*منقول عن موقع مار افرام السرياني
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروووووووووووووووعة ...
أنا قريت شوية معلومات عن السمكة كرمز فى المسيحية...
بس موضوع حضرتك حلو خاااااااااااااااالص
واحلى تقيييييييييييم





*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروووووووووووووووعة ...
> أنا قريت شوية معلومات عن السمكة كرمز فى المسيحية...
> بس موضوع حضرتك حلو خاااااااااااااااالص
> واحلى تقيييييييييييم
> ...




*بصراحه انا كمان لاني حسيت الموضوع مهم وخصوصا ان فعلا السمك رمز مهم عندنا كمسيحيين*

*حسيت انه لازم انقل هالمحاضره*



*شكرا اخي العزيز على مرورك الغالي وعلى التقييم *

*الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## besm alslib (7 أكتوبر 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى يا قمر على الموضوع الجميل جدا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​




*شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك الغالي اللي نور الموضوع 

الرب يفرح قلبك
*​


----------

